# What types of guppies can breeder together



## GuppyLord0314 (May 24, 2009)

title sayes all:chair:


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

If you're asking what types of guppies can be bred together, then the answer is any. The kind of guppy doesn't really matter. You can breed to get a certain gene, or you can crossbreed to get new genes in your guppies.

I have even heard about different kinds of livebearers breeding. 

Hope this helped.


----------

